
Test Your JavaScript Knowledge - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/core/Base.mjs
======
tobiu
This is a test to figure out how many of you do understand what is happening
inside this file.

To be fair: this is a very low level (core) JS logic. Looking at this file as
well will help:

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/Neo.mjs](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/Neo.mjs)

Thoughts & feedback appreciated!

------
ekseda
I do not understand this post.

~~~
coder4life
Me neither. I _do_ test my JavaScript knowledge everytime I look at a .js
file, lol

~~~
tobiu
Willing to give more input and ideas once the first questions show up.

Some hints: enhancing ES8 with a config system, state management (bulk config
updates), extending classes & especially configs.

------
nhayfield
Logged in for first time in 1 year just to say. Why'd you do this?

~~~
tobiu
Curiosity!

I am interested to see how many of JS devs actually go down to this level and
how many understand what is happening here.

As mentioned inside the other reply, willing to give more input.

The code is MIT licensed anyway and might be useful in case you dive into it.

